# Event Viewer



## Coda32 (Jan 31, 2014)

After doing a lot of digging and hair-pulling, I think I found the solution to a hard drive problem. Now my problem is that the instructions are for WinXP/2000 and I can't seem to find out how to do it on Win8.1.

Here is the original thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...or-convert-folder-to-file-y-n-yes-420353.html

I've used a hex editor before, so I understand the concept, but I can't locate the right logs in event viewer to start the process. How do I follow the first half of those directions in Win8.1?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Should be pretty much similar to this What information appears in event logs? (Event Viewer) - Microsoft Windows Help


----------



## Coda32 (Jan 31, 2014)

I was able to locate the Applications folder in eventvwr and find the "winlogon" event log. There were 3 or 4 of them, but neither one has a "details" option, and the only informaton I can get about them is:



> Log Name: Application
> Source: Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon
> Date: 1/29/2014 1:45:24 AM
> Event ID: 6003
> ...


I feel like I'm not doing it right.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi if you google the event id's you will get further info https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=<...firefox-a&gws_rd=cr&ei=upruUu7GFtOShgfb0oG4Dg


----------

